# cilantro?



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

is it good for them? i heard it makes the females more...into breeding mode..persay..
i heard also that excess amounts of soft foods can make them go into breeding mode. 
what are some ways,and why do these things do this?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cilantro is an excellent healthy veggie for birds. I haven't heard that it stimulates breeding any more than any other green food; is there a source for this information that you can post?

Soft foods CAN stimulate breeding behavior, because soft food is easier for babies to digest and easy availability tells cockatiels that it's a good time to make babies. In the wild, breeding usually occurs after good rains, because lots of soft unripe grass seed will be available by the time the babies hatch out.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

i think Sussanne may have said it in one of my wendy threads,give me a minute


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I Can't answer your question but mine all love cilantro!


----------

